# Disbudding Iron for Nigerian Dwarfs



## BrokeHenJenn (May 16, 2016)

Planning to attempt disbudding my Nigies this next kidding season.  What do you experienced ND owners use for a disbudding iron?  What is your preferred brand and why?  What size tip do you use?

I'd rather speed a lot of money up front to get a good quality iron that will last and do the job well than spend less for something that wont last or increases the necessity to re-burn.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 16, 2016)

We use the rhinehart x30 dehorner with the 1/2" tip.


----------



## TAH (May 16, 2016)

@Southern by choice has ND.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 16, 2016)

BrokeHenJenn said:


> Planning to attempt disbudding my Nigies this next kidding season.  What do you experienced ND owners use for a disbudding iron?  What is your preferred brand and why?  What size tip do you use?
> 
> I'd rather speed a lot of money up front to get a good quality iron that will last and do the job well than spend less for something that wont last or increases the necessity to re-burn.



Like @Goat Whisperer  said we have the RH 30 1/2"
It works great BUT the key is doing the buds at the right time. Wait to long and it doesn't matter what tip you will get scurs.

We waited to long on quite a few of ours this year... due to some other issues that I ws taking care of that were far more important than disbudding... the does usually fair pretty good... it's the bucks that can really get the scurs.

It isn't an age thing... not sure why so many vets say such and such age... it is about the bud. Our mini- alpine buck came out with nubs so big they broke through in a few days. Some nigies are ready at 7 days some it could be a few weeks.

Did you get scurs with your kids this year?


----------

